# Crypt identification please



## kevin120477 (Nov 20, 2007)

This species was collected one year ago. Till now, I do not have any idea what is this. 
The pattern of the leaf is very unusual, and the unopened spathe is helpless. 
Who can ID it?


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Um, I'm not seeing a picture. What am I missing here?


----------



## kevin120477 (Nov 20, 2007)

Try again.

If still cannot see the picture, please check my blog. 

Thanks.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Ok. Uh, where's your blog?


----------



## kevin120477 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi RS, Please check the link bellow:
http://blog.yam.com/kevin120477/article/19660146


----------



## kevin120477 (Nov 20, 2007)

The spathe opened last night. 
This is C. yujii???


----------



## illumbomb (Feb 4, 2004)

Wow! Made me hungry. The texture and colour of the spathe's limb and collar looks like that of vanilla ice cream swirled with raspberry in the middle!!!  Slup slup.


----------



## ombcat (Sep 23, 2004)

Beautiful. 
wilma


----------



## kevin120477 (Nov 20, 2007)

Thank you ombcat and illumbonb. But this plant is C. yujii???
One close up picture share with you.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Thats C. yugii

Nice!


----------

